# Walking my 11 week old



## mkmoritz (Mar 2, 2014)

My 11 week old has too much energy I know what to do with.

I live in an apartment, and keep him crated while at work (7 hours)... which I know supplements his amount of energy... I've been taking him on long walks 3 times a day (breakfast,lunch&dinner)... about 1 mile walks each walk -- so 3 miles a day.

I know this is a lot for a little pup, but the little dude still has plenty of energy after the walks... I was expecting him to flop down and pass out after the 3rd walk, but he's still hopping up and down like he's on crack!

Any advice?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Have you tried any mental exercises with him? This sometimes will wear my three dogs out quicker than a long walk.


----------



## friendbeast (Aug 20, 2013)

Remember to vary your walk routes. New smells tires them out more than same route x3. Also, when he is older, try to find an off-leash area/park. We have a 9 month old and would not have survived without park time. Swimming is also great, tires them without putting strain on joints. However, tiring a V is a challenge, and puppy limitations makes it doubly difficult!


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

I feel you! we rejoiced when our 14 week old got his immunisations ... we waited a few days and down to the dog park we went! 

Even still, he needs two short walks (about 20 mins each) plus dog park time to really tire him out.


----------



## tatertick (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm not sure where you are located, but an option we have used with our 14 week old is puppy kindergarten. There is a training center here in S. Florida that has puppy kindergarten three times per week. They have an entire area within their facility that is only accessible to puppy's under 16 weeks. The trainers teach socialization, basic obedience, leash walking, crating, etc. We can have Tucker there from 7am to 7pm. He loves the place, and when we pick him up he is literally so tired that he is sleeping like a baby before we can even get out of the parking lot!


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Start integrating training into your routine. Work on basic obedience skills and eventually string them together so he really has to focus. Thinking and using mental skills tires out a pup much faster.


----------

